
As HomePod launches, Spotify cuts off support for some speakers and receivers - sarreph
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/6/16979102/spotify-ends-support-speakers-receivers-pioneer-denon
======
gmemstr
I'm not sure this change really affects the HomePod - I've heard from some
Siri still can't (or won't) play music from Spotify when asked, and defaults
to Apple Music. This goes for in-line controls on headphones/earbuds and in-
car control. If music is already playing it seems to control fine, but if
trying to start playback it opens Apple Music. I'm getting this second hand so
I could be a bit off but that's part of the reason my SO moved to Android.

------
cjg_
I guess that is the reason I got a firmware update enabling Spotify Connect
for my Denon receiver the other week. It had some old pre-Connect thing
previously.

